# Could inactivity and boredom be the cause of my fatigue



## Scotty23 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Could inactivity be the cause of my fatigue ?*

For years now I've suffered from fatigue and depression. I always say if I wasn't tired I wouldn't be depressed. I've tried all sorts of antidepressants and they'd work for a few days then stop. I pretty much do nothing all day except go to the gym occasionally. What I've noticed over the past year is that I have a lot of energy when I'm forced to do something that makes me nervous or is physically and mentally demanding . In the past year I traveled on an airplane twice, and each time I went to the airport I felt like I was full of energy, my eyes were popping instead of the usual drooping. I didn't know why, but I felt great at the airport.

There was also a time where I had to completely move everything out of my apartment and clean it all up in the span of only like 10 years. So I was working my *** off and before I knew it my eyes were popping and I was filled with energy. The same thing happened last week when I was in a rush to call like 4 different doctors and run some important errands in a short period of time

Do you think those feelings I felt were just my body going into fight or flight mode ? And thus not something I would be experiencing on a daily basis if I got a mentally and physically demanding job like at a restaurant ? Cause I was going to school and going go the gym and I was still tired. So I wasn't completely inactive. But school and the gym weren't very physically and mentally demanding/stimulating.


----------



## poinciana (Apr 15, 2012)

> What I've noticed over the past year is that I have a lot of energy when I'm forced to do something that makes me nervous or is physically and mentally demanding...


I think the idea of doing something new or out of your comfort zone can uplift your mood especially when it proves successful. On anti-depressants there are days where I am full of energy but most days I do not bother eating, getting out of bed, or answering the phone. Only recently have I started doing things that make me nervous. Something as small as walking around my neighborhood. I hate it and I feel uncomfortable but I take a few extra minutes outside now to run or walk and I honestly feel exhilarated.

I think that you should progress comfortably into doing more things that might excite you or get your brain thinking and processing new things. I will not hesitate to say that you should gradually try things that you've always wanted to do and never attempted.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

I definitely get a mood lift out of doing things, compared to if I was inactive. I slide more and more into depression when doing nothing, or when just doing the same old things over and over. On the other hand, being depressed makes it much harder to initiate activities and take an interest in things to begin with. For me it's a catch 22 and a vicious cycle, but when I do get involved in something I definitely feel better. The mood lift persists after doing things too, at least for a day or so.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

One of the more consistent reported improvements as a result of exercise is an increase in energy and relief from depression (which is manifested by fatigue).


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Not doing anything all day leads to depression and thus fatigue indeed.

There's a saying "an idle mind is the devil's workplace" and this is entirely true.

Burn-in is a much bigger problem than burn-out will ever be.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It definetly is contributing to it. This is exactly why doctors are constantly telling depressed people to get active, get involved in things you like. It does improve mood and can actually change the chemistry in your brain if you do it often enough.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

That is probably also the reason a lot of people come out of psych wards worse than before. Even if they did nothing before, they do even less there. You sit there all day doing literally nothing. Activity represents lame drawing sessions or half assed therapy sessions for a few hours each day.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Anxiety makes me so tired. It takes so much energy out of you blegh. Social anxiety makes me sit at home 24/7 and it made me very lazy.:sus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> Anxiety makes me so tired. It takes so much energy out of you blegh. Social anxiety makes me sit at home 24/7 and it made me very lazy.:sus


Man, you can say that again. A few years ago when I was basicly having panic attacks 24/7, I was so tired I could barely walk, yet I was so anxious I could not sleep. It was really miserable.


----------



## Scotty23 (Sep 9, 2011)

it's just so hard to try and get started doing something when I'm feeling so tired and unmotivated all the time. But whenever I get on a new antidepressant I feel so good those first few days that I go out and get job apply applications and make plans to get active, but after a few days that all dies down and I no longer feel like doing anything anymore. I wish more people would understand that motivation is more like a chemical reaction than it is something you have full control over. I hate when they tell me to just "be more motivated". I would if I had a normal brain with normal neurotransmitters like you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Scotty23 said:


> But whenever I get on a new antidepressant I feel so good those first few days that I go out and get job apply applications and make plans to get active, but after a few days that all dies down and I no longer feel like doing anything anymore.


Sounds like the placebo effect right there. Antidepressants usually take several weeks to take affect. Do you keep taking them even though you're not feeling the initial boost in mood anymore? If you stick with them they may take affect eventually.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like cooking it helps to take my mind off things.

It's one of few things I get up from my PC to do, only because it's fun!


----------



## Scotty23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Sounds like the placebo effect right there. Antidepressants usually take several weeks to take affect. Do you keep taking them even though you're not feeling the initial boost in mood anymore? If you stick with them they may take affect eventually.


trust me it's not a placebo effect. The difference is like night and day. I complain about being tired all the time and I do look visibly tired, but I look different on those first few days of being on a new AD. My eyes are popping and wide open. I've even taken pics and compared. A lot of times I take the AD's with no expectation of them even working. It's not a placebo effect.


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

Some doctors will add a small dose of a stimulant to an antidepressant for very fatigued and lethargic depressed people. It made a world of difference when my doctor added just 10 mg of Adderall to my Wellbutrin a couple years ago. He wasn't comfortable with it because he thought I was "too old" for Adderall. 

Now I take aniractam every morning and occasional modafinil to help with the fatigue. I ordered both of those online, because I can't find a doctor who is comfortable prescribing anything for fatigue. I was too fatigued to exercise before I started taking the aniracetam despite taking a daily multivitamin + iron, getting plenty of sleep and having a healthy diet.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

HippieChick said:


> Some doctors will add a small dose of a stimulant to an antidepressant for very fatigued and lethargic depressed people. It made a world of difference when my doctor added just 10 mg of Adderall to my Wellbutrin a couple years ago. He wasn't comfortable with it because he thought I was "too old" for Adderall.
> 
> Now I take aniractam every morning and occasional modafinil to help with the fatigue. I ordered both of those online, because I can't find a doctor who is comfortable prescribing anything for fatigue. I was too fatigued to exercise before I started taking the aniracetam despite taking a daily multivitamin + iron, getting plenty of sleep and having a healthy diet.


how are you finding the aniracetam?


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> how are you finding the aniracetam?


smartpowders.com

Aniracetam is a dietary supplement, not a prescription medicine, so it is legal to import to the U.S.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

HippieChick said:


> smartpowders.com
> 
> Aniracetam is a dietary supplement, not a prescription medicine, so it is legal to import to the U.S.


sorry i probably wasn't that clear, i meant hows your experience with it?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Scotty23 said:


> For years now I've suffered from fatigue and depression. I always say if I wasn't tired I wouldn't be depressed. I've tried all sorts of antidepressants and they'd work for a few days then stop. I pretty much do nothing all day except go to the gym occasionally. What I've noticed over the past year is that I have a lot of energy when I'm forced to do something that makes me nervous or is physically and mentally demanding . In the past year I traveled on an airplane twice, and each time I went to the airport I felt like I was full of energy, my eyes were popping instead of the usual drooping. I didn't know why, but I felt great at the airport.
> 
> There was also a time where I had to completely move everything out of my apartment and clean it all up in the span of only like 10 years. So I was working my *** off and before I knew it my eyes were popping and I was filled with energy. The same thing happened last week when I was in a rush to call like 4 different doctors and run some important errands in a short period of time
> 
> Do you think those feelings I felt were just my body going into fight or flight mode ? And thus not something I would be experiencing on a daily basis if I got a mentally and physically demanding job like at a restaurant ? Cause I was going to school and going go the gym and I was still tired. So I wasn't completely inactive. But school and the gym weren't very physically and mentally demanding/stimulating.


Yes, that can really be a legitimate reason. That and a lack of sunlight. You should also get some tests blood panel tests done for hypothyroidism, liver panel, kidneys, a possible long standing infection, and a physical in general. If you have not had those done.


----------

